# Is this a 75574?



## emhartley12 (Jun 27, 2016)

My provider ordered a 75571, but the report reads as below, which I think codes to a 75574. Can someone with more experience with Cardiac CT's confirm? 

EXAM: CORONARY ARTERY CT ARTERIOGRAM WITH CALCIUM SCORING WITH CARDIAC STRUCTURE AND MORPHOLOGY: 0149T
CLINICAL INDICATION:  GERD, esophageal reflux disease, obesity, obstructive sleep apnea, hyperlipidemia, benign essential hypertension, and atypical chest pain.  

CALCIUM SCORING: *Non-contrast axial gated sections through the chest at 1.2 mm collimation.
CORONARY ARTERIOGRAM:* IV contrasted 0.6 mm axial gated acquisition.* Work station multiplanar and 3D analysis of coronary artery anatomy, left ventricular ejection fraction, and wall motion.
DRUG ADMINISTRATION:
_____ ml IV Isovue-370
_____ mg oral metoprolol
_____ mg IV metoprolol
_____ mg sublingual nitroglycerin
TECHNICAL CONSIDERATIONS:*(choose one)
Diagnostic
Limited - please list the not diagnostic segments and reason if possible
Not diagnostic
SIGNIFICANT ANATOMIC VARIANTS: _
DOMINANCE:* _
CALCIUM SCORE:* Total score by Agatston for all vessels is 137.  Thus, there is definite evidence of coronary disease with at least moderate atherosclerotic plaque.  Significant obstruction cannot be excluded.  Suggest clinical correlation.  

CORONARY ARTERIES:
Left main:* 0
LAD:* Score of 137. There is calcification in the mid LAD. 
Left circumflex:* 0
Right coronary artery:* By Agatston is 0 for the RCA.  RCA (aortic calcification seen in the area of the ostium that does not appear to involve the vessel itself).  
Others:* _
MORPHOLOGY AND FUNCTIONAL ASSESSMENT:
EXTRACARDIAC CHEST:* The extracardiac findings are reported separately and must be reviewed by the ordering physician as well.  

IMPRESSION:* (Choices)
Moderately abnormal calcium score of 137 by Agatson. LAD is the only vessel affected. Significant narrowing cannot be excluded.


----------



## luhre (Jul 7, 2016)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

Yes, 75574


----------

